# Eggs??



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have bs tetras (but someone told me they lay on the surface of the water), rasboras, khulis and plecos. I have ramshorn snails in there too but I also heard they lay at the water surface and their eggs are bubbly. This is on a submerged fake plant......... My other fish are livebearers. 

What are these? Oh, I HAD cories in there too, but they were moved over a week or two ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like snail eggs to me. I have alot of ramshorn snails in my tanks and some small pond snails and all the eggs I've seen are submerged and on plants or DW. I think those are snail eggs.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah i would guess snail eggs since ramshorns lay their eggs as clutches on vegetation......but snail egg clutches are usually more white and bunched together......i doubt its from any of your fish....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Do they look like jelly?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Sortof. Small blobs of dotted jelly I guess? I suppose I could just pull them out, put them in something else and see what emerges....... Harif....those might be some of your new babies.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

hehehe, nice, hope they grow up to be as sexually active as their parents lol


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Whew.......and they sure are some horny little boogers.

I gave my friend some of them and she has about 2439759238 billion now. She's keeping them for me and shortly we'll have all the snails you ever wanted. Its just a matter of me getting off my butt and shipping them at this point.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

lol do you know how big that number is? thats 2 billion 439 million 759 thousand 238 .....then add you billion... thats a heck of alot of snails lol. take ur time with shippin btw, better odds theyll stay alive during shipping


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, thats precisely how many I have. I counted. 

I'm just letting the little boogers get bigger.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

> I gave my friend some of them and she has about 2439759238 billion now


I have about that many in my tank msdolittle. Mine are horny little things too...they have snail orgies all the time.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

must be heaven in a fish tank for those guys.....


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh yes........snail orgies. Boy, I think my toddler is getting too much sex education. I will have to cover the tank if they keep it up! Its nothing but sex sex sex in there!


----------

